# Archery Stores in PEI or NS..



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey guys;

I just wanted to know where the guys in PEI or Nova Scotia buy their archery stuff...

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

The most popular spot in NS is JD's shooting and fishing supplies. Located on the Prospect bay road about 20 mins outside of Halifax. (902) 825-2551

Jeff


----------

